# Tu ets boig



## JeSuisSnob

¿"Tu ets boig" significa en español "[tú] estás loco"?

Gràcies.


----------



## Namarne

Sí. (Y como en español, también puede y suele omitirse el sujeto, en esa frase.) Por cierto, el sonido final es igual que el de "Puig" (que preguntabas en el otro hilo), una ch fuerte después de la o.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Órale. Jamás me imaginé que se pronunciara igual (al final: "Boch"). 

Te agradezco, Namarne.


----------



## Gerardpb2

También sería correcto y yo personalmente es el que escucho más, usar en vez de "*ets*", el "*estar*".

*Tu estàs boig*

Saludos!


----------



## Vergari

Gerardpb2 said:


> También sería correcto y yo personalmente es el que escucho más, usar en vez de "*ets*", el "*estar*".
> 
> *Tu estàs boig*
> 
> Saludos!


 

Hola tots,

Jo acostumo a fer servir el verb _ser_, i dic: "ets boig; sou bojos", i per aquí la meva zona se sol utilitzar més.

Cordialment


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Moltes gràcies per seus respostas, Vergari i Gerard.


----------



## panjabigator

Vergari said:


> Hola tots,
> 
> Jo acostumo a fer servir el verb _ser_, i dic: "ets boig; sou bojos", i per aquí la meva zona se sol utilitzar més.
> 
> Cordialment



I cóm et sembla aquesta oració segons la teva regió: "estàs molt boiga avui".


----------



## Vergari

panjabigator said:


> I cóm et sembla aquesta oració segons la teva regió: "estàs molt boiga avui".



Benvolgut panjabigator,

Aquesta expressió no es diu gaire, però podem dir:

"Estàs molt esbojarrada avui"
"Et veig molt boja avui"

El fet és que la marca temporal de l'_avui_ no es fa gaire compatible amb el verb _ser_, que indica més permanència. És clar que l'_estar _seria la convenient, però no s'ha d'oblidar que els usos del verb _ser _i _estar_ no coincideixen en català i en castellà, exemple:

"Sóc a casa" - "Estoy en casa"

Tot i que actualment hi ha una tendència a dir: "estic a casa" per calc del castellà.

Atentament


----------



## Joannes

Pregunta al marge: d'on ve el nom *boixos nois* (es a dir aquest grup de hooligans del Barça)? Segur que aquest *boixos* té que veure amb *boig*, no? Però per què *boixos* i no *boigs*?


----------



## ernest_

Joannes said:


> Pregunta al marge: d'on ve el nom *boixos nois* (es a dir aquest grup de hooligans del Barça)? Segur que aquest *boixos* té que veure amb *boig*, no? Però per què *boixos* i no *boigs*?



Efectivament, té a veure amb *boig*, i més concretament amb el plural *bojos*. El fet que s'hagin posat el nom de *boixos*, escrit així, pot ser una cosa intencionada (com un toc d'originalitat), o pot ser que sigui una conseqüència del seu baix nivell cultural. Jo m'inclino a pensar que és això últim


----------



## Joannes

Hehe, merci ernest. *Bojos*, clar. 

Acabo de trobar aquesta pàgina a la Wikipedia (l'holandesa!! ) en la que es diu que el nom ve del barri de Can Boixeres..


----------

